# Looking for a Malinois Stud



## Luis Troconis (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello Board;

I own a 3 year old female from JoeFarm Kennels in Belgium and I train her for Mondioring she is a big Mali 71 pounds, excellent drive and full mouth bite.
Her next season will be in October and that is when I am aiming to breed her. I'm looking to a big male from Belgians or French working lines. Must be AKC register.

Check her pedigree here:
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/69255/Furry-van-Joefarm


http://lh6.ggpht.com/_4GokbAXHICw/TEZGs4Ps_bI/AAAAAAAAMmQ/LtqIS6IOZXU/s288/gua_sit copy.jpg


----------

